# 2021 scb s-22



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 SCB S22 being pushed by a Mercury 300 Pro-XS and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This is a new S-22 that comes with all of the standard features along with the added Fiberglass cooler at mid-ship.

Coastline Marine is a custom aluminum & rigging shop. We can dress this boat out however you like. For more info please call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker - Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastliemarine


----------

